# [SOLVED] networking under xen - how to set it up

## adrin

Hello, I've xen(64bit host) up and running with 32bit windows 2003 as a guest.

Everything seems to work just fine except for the network...

I have no idea how to set it up... i suceeded with bridge setup under opensuse (works almost out of the box) but no success under gentoo.

I have one eth0 network card with internet IP assigned to it (lets call it A). I have another internet IP (lets say B) at my disposal. After booting up i have only two interfaces:

1) eth0 with IP address A

2) lo interface

No bridge interface is configured (kernel support is present as well as bridging tools package)

After creating guest system two new interfaces show up (when xend is set up to run routing or nat routing and not bridge, in the latter case the connection is lost):

1) veth0

2) tap0.0

What is their meaning? is veth0 used by HVM guests?

I've tried running xend with script-bridge set in config but it brings my connectivity down (i have remote only access). The question is shall i manually configure bridge networking or is xend supposed to do that for me?

How do i configure 'routing with NAT' or 'two way routing' so that i have internet connectivity on guest system.

Ideally i'd like to give the guest system IP address B (or redirect some ports from it to the guest)

I'd really appreciate help.

----------

## Scorpion265

I had the same issues, this post here solved all of my issues, I hope you find it just as useful:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689293-highlight-xen+bridge.html

----------

## adrin

thank you very much, that will very likely help  :Smile: 

Could you post your /etc/conf.d/net file? I am not sure how should I assign IP addresses to br0 and eth0

----------

## adrin

ok nevermind, i've managed to set it up properly ... thanks to your hints  :Smile: 

You saved a lot of my time i guess  :Smile: 

----------

